# Estação meteorológica rural perto de um rio



## globe89 (13 Mar 2012 às 18:47)

Boas, estou a realizar um trabalho na base da energia micro-eólica, e precisava de fazer a modulação dos dados do vento para um local. No meu caso de estudo ele encontra-se  a cerca de 100m de um rio. Alguém aqui no fórum, tem uma instalação com estas características?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Mar 2012 às 21:12)

Boa noite e bem vindo ao fórum.

A minha estação encontra-se a cerca de 150-200 mts (em linha reta) do rio Eiriz, aqui em Paços de Ferreira. É pequeno o rio (excepto nos invernos normais...
Apenas disponho dos dados no wunderground e os dados recolhidos com o programa "cumulus" desde meados de outubro passado.


----------



## filipe cunha (13 Mar 2012 às 21:57)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite e bem vindo ao fórum.
> 
> A minha estação encontra-se a cerca de 150-200 mts (em linha reta) do rio Eiriz, aqui em Paços de Ferreira. É pequeno o rio (excepto nos invernos normais...
> Apenas disponho dos dados no wunderground e os dados recolhidos com o programa "cumulus" desde meados de outubro passado.



Boas
Eu tambem já facultei os meus dados desde Out/2010, curioso tambem tenho um mini rio a 100 metros e com o Rio Lima a norte a 5kms e a Sul o Rio Neiva tambem a 5kms


----------

